# [SOLVED] 2 Phplist Problems



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

I currently have a couple of Phplist errors that need to be resolved ASAP. I did not set this up so it is harder for me to debug, but I will answer any questions:

*Problem #1*
We are trying to send emails that have items in tables, but the tables never align right when received by any email client.

*Problem #2*
I have attached a picture of the error that I get. It will still allow me to send emails.


Thanks for all of your continuing support.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Hey, the problem is probably in your mysql statements (as it says in the errors). It looks as if it's in the section that posts out a "you have no e-mails" message or similar. So if you post up the code to the page you see that error on we can try and help you.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*



jamiemac2005 said:


> Hey, the problem is probably in your mysql statements (as it says in the errors). It looks as if it's in the section that posts out a "you have no e-mails" message or similar. So if you post up the code to the page you see that error on we can try and help you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jamey


That is kind of my problem, I don't know where to look for the code in the error. This occurs once I send either a test message or a real message. Sorry if it obvious, but could you tell me what file to open to check the code?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Okay, what page is it you're looking at when those errors pop up? that's the first place to start, usually right-clicking and clicking view source will show you what page is actually being shown(though it won't show the PHP obvs).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*



jamiemac2005 said:


> Okay, what page is it you're looking at when those errors pop up? that's the first place to start, usually right-clicking and clicking view source will show you what page is actually being shown(though it won't show the PHP obvs).
> 
> Cheers,
> Jamey


Ok, I have found it and am posting it below:



```
<!-- using ../config/config.php -->
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">

<html><head>
<meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache, must-revalidate" />
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache" />
<link rev="made" href="mailto:phplist%40tincan.co.uk" />
<link rel="home" href="http://www.phplist.com" title="phplist homepage" />
<link rel="copyright" href="http://tincan.co.uk" title="Copyright" />
<link rel="license" href="http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html" title="GNU General Public License" />
<meta name="Author" content="Michiel Dethmers - http://www.phplist.com" />
<meta name="Copyright" content="Michiel Dethmers, Tincan Ltd - http://tincan.co.uk" />
<meta name="Powered-By" content="phplist version 2.10.10" />
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="js/select_style.js"></script><meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache, must-revalidate"><meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache"><title>phplist :: newsletter :: Send a Message</title>

<link href="styles/phplist.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff" background="images/bg.png">
<a name="top"></a>
<div align=center>
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=710 border=0>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#000000" rowspan=3><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
<td bgcolor="#000000"><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=708 border=0></td>
<td bgcolor="#000000" rowspan=3><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top" align="left">
<td>
<!--TOP TABLE starts-->
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=708 bgColor="#ffffff" border=0>
  <TR vAlign=top>

    <TD colSpan=2 rowspan="2" height="63" background="images/topstrip.png"><a href="http://www.phplist.com" target="_blank"><img src="images/masthead.png" border=0 width=577 height=75 alt=""></a></TD>
    <TD align=left
      background="images/topstrip.png" bgcolor="#F0D1A3"><FONT
      size=-2> <I>powered by: </I><BR> <B>[<A class=powered
      href="http://www.php.net/" target=_new><I>PHP</I></A>]</B> + <B>[<A
      class=powered href="http://www.mysql.com/"
      target=_new>mySQL</A>]</B></FONT></TD></TR>
  <TR vAlign=bottom>
    <TD vAlign=bottom width=132
    background="images/topright.png" bgcolor="#F0D1A3"><SPAN
      class=webblermenu>phplist</SPAN></TD></TR>

  <TR>
    <TD bgColor="#000000"><IMG height=1 alt=""
      src="images/transparent.png" width=20
      border=0></TD>
    <TD bgColor="#000000"><IMG height=1 alt=""
      src="images/transparent.png" width=576
      border=0></TD>
    <TD bgColor="#000000"><IMG height=1 alt=""
      src="images/transparent.png" width=132
      border=0></TD></TR>
  <TR vAlign=top>
    <TD> </TD>
<td><div align=left>
<br />
<p class="leaftitle">phplist - send a message</p><div><font style="font-size : 12px;font-family : Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;  font-weight : bold;"> good afternoon admin</font></div><div align="right"><a href="./?page=logout">logout</a></div><div align="right" id="languageswitch"><br/><form name="languageswitch" method="post" style="margin: 0; padding: 0"><select name="setlanguage" onChange="document.languageswitch.submit()" style="width: 100px; font-size: 10px; color: #666666"><option value="nl" >Dutch </option><option value="de" >Deutsch </option><option value="en" selected>English </option><option value="es" >español</option><option value="fr" >français </option><option value="pt-br" >português </option><option value="zh-tw" >Traditional Chinese</option></select></form></div><p>To send a message fill out the information below. The minimum requirement for a valid message
is the information in the "Content" tab. Make sure to save your changes before going to a new tab 
or they will be lost. To finish your message and send it for real, choose the "Lists" tab, select 
your lists and click the button "Send Message to Selected Mailinglists"</p><script language="Javascript" src="js/jslib.js" type="text/javascript"></script><hr><p><h3>Message saved</H3><br/><font color=red size=+2></font><br>

<HR>

<div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div>Sent test mail to: [email protected] success<br/><HR><style type=text/css media=screen>@import url( styles/tabs.css );</style><div id="webblertabs"><ul><li id=current><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Content"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Content</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Format"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Format</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Attach"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Attach</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Scheduling"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Scheduling</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Criteria"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Criteria</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Lists"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Lists</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Misc"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Misc</a></li></ul></div><br clear="all" />  <p></p>

  <script language="Javascript">
  // some debugging stuff to see what happens
  function checkForm() {
    return true;
    for (var i=0;i<document.sendmessageform.elements.length;i++) {
      alert(document.sendmessageform.elements[i].name+" "+document.sendmessageform.elements[i].value);
    }
    return true;
  }

  // detection of unsaved changes,
  var browser = navigator.appName.substring ( 0, 9 );
  var changed = 0; function haschanged() {changed = 1; }
  function savechanges() { if (changed) { if (confirm("Warning, You have unsaved changes\nClick OK to continue or Cancel to stay on this page\nso you can save the changes.")) return true; else return false; return false;}}
  //'
  var event_number = 0;if (browser=="Microsoft") {  document.onkeydown=haschanged;  document.onchange=haschanged;} else if (browser=="Netscape") {  document.captureEvents(Event.KEYDOWN);  document.captureEvents(Event.CHANGE); document.onkeydown=haschanged;document.onchange=haschanged;}
  function submitform() { document.sendmessageform.submit() }
  </script>
  <form method=post enctype="multipart/form-data" name="sendmessageform"><input type=hidden name="workaround_fck_bug" value="1"><table>
  <tr><td><a href="javascript:help('help/?topic=subject')">?</a> Subject:</td>
    <td><input type=text name="msgsubject"
    //value="Random Subject" size=40></td></tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan=2>
    </td></tr>

  <tr><td><a href="javascript:help('help/?topic=from')">?</a> From Line:</td>
    <td><input type=text name=from
    value="Medical Equipment Services  " size=40></td></tr>
  <tr><td colspan=2>

  </td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><a href="javascript:help('help/?topic=message')">?</a> Message. </td></tr>

  <tr><td colspan=2><input type="hidden" id="message" name="message" value="<p>Again a test</p>" style="display:none" /><input type="hidden" id="message___Config" value="" style="display:none" />[MEDIA=youtube]InstanceNam[/MEDIA]</td></tr><script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
    function expand() {
      document.sendmessageform.expand.value = 1;
      document.sendmessageform.save.value = 1
      document.sendmessageform.submit();
    }
    </script><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><a href="javascript:expand();" class="button">expand</a></td></tr>

  </td></tr>
  <tr><td colspan=2>Message Footer. <br/>
    Use <b>[UNSUBSCRIBE]</b> to insert the personal unsubscribe URL for each user.    <br/>Use <b>[PREFERENCES]</b> to insert the personal URL for a user to update their details<br/>use [FORWARD] to add a personalised URL to forward the message to someone else..</td></tr>
  <tr><td colspan=2><textarea name=footer cols=65 rows=5>Thank you,

Medical Equipment Services
www.medequipserv.com
Name
Phone: ###-###-####
Fax:   ###-###-####


<img src="http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif">


--
If you wish to unsubscribe please visit:
[UNSUBSCRIBE]

To update your preferences please visit:
[PREFERENCES]

To this email to a friend please visit:
[FORWARD]
--

As our promise to you, our customer. We will never share, sell, or in anyway solicit your email address to other companies. We care as much about your privacy as you do.

[USERTRACK]</textarea></td></tr>

  </table><hr /><table><tr><td valign="top">
    <input type=submit name=sendtest value="Send Test Message">  to email address(es): </td>
    <td><input type=text name="testtarget" size=40 value="[email protected]"><br />(comma separate addresses - all must be users)
    </td></tr></table><hr /><hr><table><tr><td><input type=submit name="save" value="Save Changes"></td></tr></table>
<hr>
<input type=hidden name=id value=84>
<input type=hidden name=status value="draft">
<input type=hidden name=expand value="0"></form></div>
</td>
<td>
<div class="menutableright">
<span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=logout">logout</a><br /></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=home">main page</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=configure">configure</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=community">help</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=about">about</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=div1"><hr /></a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=list">lists</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=send">send a message</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=users">users</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=usermgt">manage users</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=spage">subscribe pages</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=messages">messages</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=statsmgt">statistics</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=div2"><hr /></a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=templates">templates</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=processqueue">process queue</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=processbounces">process bounces</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=bouncemgt"></a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=bounces">view bounces</a></span><span class="menulinkleft"><a href="./?page=eventlog">eventlog</a></span></div>

</td>
</tr>




<tr><td colspan="4"> </td></tr>



<tr><td colspan="4"> </td></tr>
</table>
<!--TOP TABLE ends-->

</td></tr>


<tr>
<td bgcolor="#000000" colspan=3><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td bgcolor="#000000"><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
<td bgcolor="#ff9900" class="bottom">© <a href="http://tincan.co.uk" target="_tincan" class="urhere">tincan limited</a> | <span class="urhere">phplist powered by </span><a class="urhere" href="http://www.phplist.com" target="_blank">phplist</a> - version 2.10.10</td>
<td bgcolor="#000000"><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td bgcolor="#000000" colspan=3><img height=1 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td colspan=3><img height=3 alt="" src="images/transparent.png" width=1 border=0></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td colspan=3>
 
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>

</div>
</body></html>
```

I did edit out some of the personal contact information. Thanks


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Hey, do you have the PHP code of that page? (open it as a file in whatever OS you're using rather than through your browser)

I think the part we're looking at is:

```
<div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div>Sent test mail to: [email protected] success<br/><HR><style type=text/css media=screen>@import url( styles/tabs.css );</style><div id="webblertabs"><ul><li id=current><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Content"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Content</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Format"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Format</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Attach"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Attach</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Scheduling"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Scheduling</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Criteria"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Criteria</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Lists"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Lists</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Misc"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Misc</a></li></ul></div><br clear="all" />  <p></p>
```
But the error may be above, still if you can find the PHP code to that page we're on the right track.

Sorry for taking so long to reply aswell, it has been a busy day.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

I can load the config.php file right in Dreamweaver locally and get you the code, but it will have to wait till tomorrow. That is the right way to view the file?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Yeah, that's right, just so we have the PHP code that is pushing out this error. I'm pretty sure it will be to do with one of your SQL statements or the database involved.


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Ok, the config file just has all of my login information and preferences, so I obviously not posting that. The error occurs on the actual page when using the program, so I am not sure what I need to post.

I also am still wondering if anyone knows how to get the stuff that I post in the CONTENT area to show up the same way when it is emails. All the tables and wording are off.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Hey, sorry about the wait i've been away all weekend and only just seen your PM.

We need to see the PHP code that generates this error:

```
<div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"")' at line 2</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div><div id="dberror" style="position: relative;
      background-color: #aa0000;
      border: 2px solid #000000;
      color: #ffffff;
      ">Database error 1064 while doing query  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '"http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif""' at line 1</div><div align="center" class="error">Fatal Error: Debugging not configured properly </div>Sent test mail to: [email protected] success<br/><HR><style type=text/css media=screen>@import url( styles/tabs.css );</style><div id="webblertabs"><ul><li id=current><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Content"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Content</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Format"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Format</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Attach"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Attach</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Scheduling"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Scheduling</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Criteria"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Criteria</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Lists"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Lists</a></li><li><a href="./?page=send&id=84&tab=Misc"  onClick="return savechanges();" >Misc</a></li></ul></div><br clear="all" />  <p></p>
```
So finding that file and opening it in a text editor is where to start... It should be there around some mysql statements (have a look for mysql statements anywhere in your code)...

As for the table alignment in e-mails, if you can post the code to that(one of the e-mails) we can have a look and see if it's easy to fix...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*



jamiemac2005 said:


> Hey, sorry about the wait i've been away all weekend and only just seen your PM.
> 
> We need to see the PHP code that generates this error:
> 
> ...


Ok, I am struggling to find this, because this is generate on a page of the phplist user interface and it refers to the config.php file, which has none of this. No page I have found has this code.

Here is the code to one of the emails that the alignment is off on (more towards the bottom). Again I edited out information:


```
From - Fri Oct 02 16:09:48 2009
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Envelope-to: [email protected]
Delivery-date: Fri, 02 Oct 2009 17:09:32 -0400
Received: from impinc02.yourhostingaccount.com ([10.1.13.102] helo=impinc02.yourhostingaccount.com)
	by mailscan08.yourhostingaccount.com with esmtp (Exim)
	id 1MtpNc-0005If-83
	for [email protected]; Fri, 02 Oct 2009 17:09:32 -0400
Received: from outbound-mail-101.bluehost.com ([69.89.22.11])
	by impinc02.yourhostingaccount.com with NO UCE
	id nx9X1c02y0EMAZh02x9XaW; Fri, 02 Oct 2009 17:09:32 -0400
X-EN-OrigIP: 69.89.22.11
X-EN-IMPSID: nx9X1c02y0EMAZh02x9XaW
Received: (qmail 32627 invoked by uid 0); 2 Oct 2009 21:09:31 -0000
Received: from unknown (HELO host195.hostmonster.com) (74.220.207.195)
  by outboundproxy3.bluehost.com with SMTP; 2 Oct 2009 21:09:31 -0000
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; q=dns; c=nofws; s=default; d=oursite.com;
	h=Received:To:Subject:Recieved:Date:From:Message-ID:X-Priority:X-MessageID:X-ListMember:Precedence:Errors-To:MIME-Version:Content-Type:X-Identified-User;
	b=SilMTD9tg1LSYGDkHH6eTqmT4ufNALdLzwpAiRHJaCs1SUVQ4iCwVdPYfW0BY8JlmK6AC9m5GudnzrOx7dmLb0H3lMseIoFe1WCsNLt3mPOZNADfVGQAhk6DueyjAT2F;
Received: from localhost ([127.0.0.1] helo=host195.hostmonster.com)
	by host195.hostmonster.com with esmtp (Exim 4.69)
	(envelope-from <[email protected]>)
	id 1MtpNb-0001ZC-0o
	for [email protected]; Fri, 02 Oct 2009 15:09:31 -0600
To: [email protected]
Subject: Endoscopy Email
Recieved: 
Date: Fri, 2 Oct 2009 15:09:30 -0600
From: [email protected]
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: PHPMailer [version 1.73]
X-Mailer: phplist v2.10.10
X-MessageID: 81
X-ListMember: [email protected]
Precedence: bulk
Errors-To: [email protected]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="b1_97212639a7abacdab4284d0c2511b705"
X-Identified-User: {2325:host195.hostmonster.com:ourlogin:oursite.com} {sentby:program running on server}


--b1_97212639a7abacdab4284d0c2511b705
Content-Type: text/plain; charset = "UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

 

NEW INVENTORY

Take a look at our listing of Endoscopy inventory. Several scopes
just in. These items are biomedically tested, in stock, and ready to
be shipped. Please make an offer. All reasonable offers will be
considered.

 Pentax Duodenoscope Briefcase and Scope Model FCP-9P 

 Olympus Broncoscope Model BF-10 w/case 

 Olympus Evis Colonoscope Model CF100TL w/case. 

 Olympus Choledochoscopes Model CHF-4B w/case 

 Olympus Colonoscope Model CF-100TL w/case. In very good condition 

 Olympus Colonoscope Model CF-P20S w/case 

 Pentax ENT Endoscope FNL-15S Serial # B 61098 Slight Tear At Both
Boots. Very Good Condition.

 Pentax Ultra Slim Video Esophago Model EE-1540 (Qty 1) Like New
Condition No Angulation. Need to check Video. Length 60 cm Channel
2.0mm 5.3mm Insertion Tube.

 Olympus Broncoscope Model BF-P20D Many Broken Fibers, Buckle On
Insertion Tube By Boot Otherwise Good Cosmetic Condition

 Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U 

 Olympus Halogen Light Source Model CLK-4 

 Pentax Light Source Model #LH-150PC 

 Olympus Cold Light Supply Model CLK-3 

 Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U. For and
Olympus AC10-L

 Olympus Light Source, Model CLV-10 

 Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U 

 Pentax Light Source Model LH-150P 

 Machida Light Source Model LH-150 

Choledochoscopes

 Olympus CHF-P10
 Good Condition, 14 broken fibers 

 Olympus CHF-P20
 Requires Overhaul, many broken fibers, kinked insertion tube

Bronchoscopes

 Olympus BF-N20 
 Light guide tube in excellent condition. Dent at top of insertion
tube, 11 black dots on image. Passes leak test.

 Olympus BF-3C10 
 Insertion tube and light guide are excellent. Failed leak test.
Angulation poor to fair. Black dots all over image. 

 Olympus BF-3C20 
 Insertion tube excellent, passes leak test, good angulation. Light
guide excellent. 21 black dots and 21 Guy. 

 Olympus BF-P10D 
 Excellent condition, passes leak test. Many broken fibers. (the
broken fibers are on the edge of the image, some gray in the middle)

 Olympus- BF-P20D 
 Insertion tube and light guide tube are excellent. There is an
indentation before flexible rubber x blocked insertion tube. Passed
leak test, black dots over 1/4 of the image.

 Olympus- BF-P20D 
 Failed leak test. There are broken fibers on the edge of the image.
There are nine buckles in. 

 Olympus- BF-P200 
 Buckling on insertion tube, fiber bundle hanging from biopsy
channel, light guide tube in excellent condition. Needs overhaul. 

 Olympus BF-P200 
 Not in the best of condition. Minor dent at 20cm, minor scratching
on angulation. 

 Olympus BF-P200 
 Light guide tube is in excellent condition. Insertion tube has some
buckling and minor dents. 

 Olympus BF-XT20 
 6 Broken fibers. Slight buckle at control body. 

 Gastroscopes

 Olympus GIF-2T100
 Slight dent at 10cm. 

 Olympus GIF-2T100
 Good Condition. 

 Olympus GIF-XQ140
 Very good condition. All orginal. Orange numbers, slight dent on
universal.

 Pentax FCP-9P 
 Excellent condition. Has a slight dent at 45 cm, 65 cm, and on light
guide tube. Very shiny and no buckles. All OEM with valves and case.

Duodenscopes

 Olympus JF-130
 Good condition. Slight buckles at 36 and 37 cm. Good condition

 Olympus JF-1T20
 0 broken 

 Olympus JF-100
 Excellent condition. Like new. 

 Pentax ED 3230
 Excellent condition, all OEM 

 Pentax ED 3230K
 Excellent condition. 

 Pentax FCP-9P 
 Excellent condtion. All original. (Working channel 1-2, outer
diameter 3.1, channel diameter required for passage 4.2. All OEM, like
new.

Colonoscopes

 Olympus CF-1T20L

 Olympus CF-1T20L
 44 broken fibers mainly around edges. Slight buckle at
23,25,26,33,34 cm

 Olympus CFP-10SG
 Good condition. 1 broken fiber staining on edges. 

 Olympus CFP-20

 Olympus CFP-30L
 Needs angulation. 7 broken fibers. Saining around edges. 

 Olympus CF-140L 
 New aftermarket insertion tube, good universal cord. Cosmetically
overall good condition. Stain on image.

 Olympus CF-140L
 Overall condtion good. Insertion tube is dull. No buckles. 

 Olympus CF-140L 
 Needs overhaul, some buckling, stain on image, orange number,
buckling light guide (2 worn)

 Pentax EC3830LK 
 Good condition. Dent on large tube and IT at 22 cm and 46 cm 

 Pentax FS34A
 w/case 

 Sigmoidoscope

 Welch Allyn FX-100
 Very good condition, 13 broken fibers. 

 Pentax ES3831K 
 Excellent cosmetic and working condition. Slight dent on large tube



Thank you,

Our Business
www.oursite.com
Name
Phone: ##########
Fax:   ##########


<img src="http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=MR4YDQkYDwYH>


--
If you wish to unsubscribe please visit:
http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=MR5TDABUBE0NAUReVlY%3D

To update your preferences please visit:
http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=MR5TDABUA00NAUReVlY%3D

To this email to a friend please visit:
http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=MR5TDABUAk0NAUReVlY%3D
--

As our promise to you, our customer. We will never share, sell, or in
anyway solicit your email address to other companies. We care as much about
your privacy as you do.




--
Powered by PHPlist, www.phplist.com --



--b1_97212639a7abacdab4284d0c2511b705
Content-Type: text/html; charset = "UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

<html><head>
        <meta content="text/html;charset=UTF-8" http-equiv="Content-Type">
        <title></title>
  <style type="text/css">
  body { font-size : 11px; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; }
  a { font-size: 11px; color: #ff6600; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none; }
  a:visited { color: #666666; }
  a:hover {  text-decoration: underline; }
  p { font-weight: normal; font-size: 11px; color: #666666; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none; }
  h1 {font-weight: bold; font-size: 14px; color: #666666; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none;}
  h2 {font-weight: bold; font-size: 13px; color: #666666; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none;}
  h3 {font-weight: bold; font-size: 12px; color: #666666; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none; margin:0px; padding:0px;}
  h4 {font-weight: bold; font-size: 11px; color: #666666; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none; margin:0px; padding:0px;}
  hr {width : 100%; height : 1px; color: #ff9900; size:1px;}
  .forwardform {margin: 0 0 0 0; padding: 0 0 0 0;}
  .forwardinput {margin: 0 0 0 0; padding: 0 0 0 0;}
  .forwardsubmit {margin: 0 0 0 0; padding: 0 0 0 0;}
  div.emailfooter { font-size : 11px; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; }
  div.emailfooter a { font-size: 11px; color: #ff6600; font-style: normal; font-family: verdana, sans-serif; text-decoration: none; }
  </style>
  </head><body><p> </p>

<p style="text-align: center"><span style="font-size: medium"><strong>NEW INVENTORY</strong></span></p>
<p style="text-align: left"><span style="font-size: small">Take a look at our listing of Endoscopy inventory. Several scopes just in. These items are biomedically tested, in stock, and ready to be shipped.  Please make an offer.  All reasonable offers will be considered.</span></p>

<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="547" style="width: 547px; height: 100px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 101px; height: 92px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/2898-1.jpg" /></td>
            <td>Pentax Duodenoscope Briefcase and Scope Model FCP-9P                                  </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="546" style="width: 546px; height: 91px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 98px; height: 77px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/09-18-09/6352.JPG" /></td>
            <td>
            <p> </p>
            <p>Olympus  Broncoscope Model BF-10 w/case                                                              </p>
            <p>       </p>
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="546" style="width: 546px; height: 83px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 97px; height: 75px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/09-18-09/6353.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Evis Colonoscope  Model CF100TL w/case.                                                </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="545" style="width: 545px; height: 93px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 95px; height: 85px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/09-18-09/6354.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Choledochoscopes Model CHF-4B w/case                                                  </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="546" style="width: 546px; height: 91px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 93px; height: 83px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/09-18-09/6355.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Colonoscope Model CF-100TL w/case.  In very good condition               </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="545" style="width: 545px; height: 91px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 91px; height: 83px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/09-18-09/6356.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Colonoscope Model CF-P20S w/case                                                           </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="545" style="width: 545px; height: 101px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 94px; height: 93px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/05-06-09-A/6305.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Pentax ENT Endoscope FNL-15S Serial # B 61098 Slight Tear At Both Boots.  Very Good Condition.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="545" style="width: 545px; height: 92px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 93px; height: 84px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/05-06-09-A/6302.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Pentax Ultra Slim Video Esophago Model EE-1540  (Qty 1) Like New Condition No Angulation.  Need to check Video.  Length 60 cm   Channel 2.0mm   5.3mm Insertion Tube.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="547" style="width: 547px; height: 98px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> <img alt="" style="width: 88px; height: 87px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/3-14-8/6171.jpg" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Broncoscope Model BF-P20D Many Broken Fibers, Buckle On Insertion Tube By Boot Otherwise Good Cosmetic Condition</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="547" style="width: 547px; height: 98px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> <img alt="" style="width: 91px; height: 87px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/6297.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U                              </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="547" style="width: 547px; height: 98px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> <img alt="" style="width: 92px; height: 87px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/12-03-08/6253.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Halogen Light Source Model CLK-4                                                                </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="548" style="width: 548px; height: 105px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> <img alt="" style="width: 93px; height: 94px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/6245.jpg" /></td>
            <td> Pentax Light Source Model #LH-150PC                                                                            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="549" style="width: 549px; height: 100px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 95px; height: 92px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/12-03-08/6255.JPG" /></td>
            <td> Olympus Cold Light Supply Model CLK-3                                                                   </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="549" style="width: 549px; height: 98px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 97px; height: 90px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/11-06-08/CLE-4U.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U. For and Olympus AC10-L</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 110px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 99px; height: 102px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/11-06-08/CLV-10.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Light Source, Model CLV-10                                                                            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 107px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 96px; height: 99px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/05-06-09-A/6297-1.JPG" /></td>
            <td>Olympus Cold Light Supply Automatic Exposure Model CLE-4U                           </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 111px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td><img alt="" style="width: 94px; height: 103px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/05-06-09-A/6301.JPG" /></td>
            <td> Pentax Light Source Model LH-150P                                                                            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 102px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> <img alt="" style="width: 89px; height: 91px" src="http://www.medequipserv.com/phplistimages/web%20images/05-06-09-A/6304-1.JPG" /></td>
            <td>
            <p> Machida Light Source Model LH-150                                                                            </p>
            </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p><strong><span style="font-size: medium">Choledochoscopes</span></strong></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 88px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CHF-P10</td>
            <td>Good Condition, 14 broken fibers                                                                     </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CHF-P20</td>
            <td>Requires Overhaul, many broken fibers, kinked insertion tube</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p><span style="font-size: medium"><span style="font-size: small"><strong><span style="font-size: medium">Bronchoscopes</span></strong></span></span></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="549" style="width: 549px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-N20              </td>
            <td>Light guide tube in excellent condition. Dent at top of insertion tube, 11 black dots on image.  Passes leak test.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 45px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-3C10             </td>
            <td>Insertion tube and light guide are excellent. Failed leak test. Angulation poor to fair. Black dots all over image.                 </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="550" style="width: 550px; height: 41px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-3C20              </td>
            <td>Insertion tube excellent, passes leak test, good angulation.  Light guide excellent.  21 black dots and 21 Guy.                       </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="551" style="width: 551px; height: 53px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-P10D              </td>
            <td>Excellent condition, passes leak test. Many broken fibers. (the broken fibers are on the edge of the image, some gray in the middle)</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="551" style="width: 551px; height: 53px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus-   BF-P20D                 </td>
            <td>Insertion tube and light guide tube are excellent. There is an indentation before flexible rubber x blocked insertion tube. Passed leak test, black dots over 1/4 of the image.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="552" style="width: 552px; height: 56px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus-  BF-P20D                   </td>
            <td>Failed leak test.  There are broken fibers on the edge of the image.  There are nine buckles in.                                                                                                   </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="552" style="width: 552px; height: 59px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus- BF-P200                   </td>
            <td>Buckling on insertion tube, fiber bundle hanging from biopsy channel, light guide tube in excellent condition.  Needs overhaul.                              </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="552" style="width: 552px; height: 44px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-P200                </td>
            <td>Not in the best of condition. Minor dent at 20cm, minor scratching on angulation.                                                                      </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="552" style="width: 552px; height: 39px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-P200                </td>
            <td>Light guide tube is in excellent condition. Insertion tube has some buckling and minor dents.                                        </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="553" style="width: 553px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus BF-XT20                </td>
            <td>6 Broken fibers. Slight buckle at control body.                                                                                                          </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p> <span style="font-size: medium"><strong>Gastroscopes</strong></span></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="555" style="width: 555px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus GIF-2T100</td>
            <td>Slight dent at 10cm.                                                                                                 </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="555" style="width: 555px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus GIF-2T100</td>
            <td>Good Condition.                                                                                                        </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="555" style="width: 555px; height: 40px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus GIF-XQ140</td>
            <td>Very good condition.  All orginal.  Orange numbers, slight dent on universal.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="555" style="width: 555px; height: 40px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax FCP-9P                     </td>
            <td>Excellent condition.  Has a slight dent at 45 cm, 65 cm, and on light guide tube.  Very shiny and no buckles.  All OEM with valves and case.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p><span style="font-size: medium"><span style="font-size: small"><span style="font-size: medium"><strong>Duodenscopes</strong></span></span></span></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 35px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus JF-130</td>
            <td>Good condition.  Slight buckles at 36 and 37 cm. Good condition</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus JF-1T20</td>
            <td>0 broken                                                                                                             </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 32px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus JF-100</td>
            <td>Excellent condition.  Like new.                                                              </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 30px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax ED 3230</td>
            <td>Excellent condition, all OEM                                                                </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax ED 3230K</td>
            <td>Excellent condition.                                                                                         </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="557" style="width: 557px; height: 52px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax FCP-9P                    </td>
            <td>Excellent condtion.  All original.  (Working channel 1-2, outer diameter 3.1, channel diameter required for passage 4.2.  All OEM, like new.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p><strong><span style="font-size: medium">Colonoscopes</span></strong></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> Olympus CF-1T20L</td>
            <td>                                                                                                                                       </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 33px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CF-1T20L</td>
            <td>44 broken fibers mainly around edges. Slight buckle at 23,25,26,33,34 cm</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 30px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CFP-10SG</td>
            <td>Good condition. 1 broken fiber staining  on edges.                                               </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CFP-20</td>
            <td>                                                                                                                      </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 29px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CFP-30L</td>
            <td>Needs angulation. 7 broken fibers. Saining around edges.                     </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 40px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CF-140L            </td>
            <td>New aftermarket insertion tube, good universal cord.  Cosmetically overall good condition.  Stain on image.</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 31px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CF-140L</td>
            <td>Overall condtion good.  Insertion tube is dull.  No buckles.                      </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Olympus CF-140L         </td>
            <td>Needs overhaul, some buckling, stain on image, orange number, buckling light guide (2 worn)</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 38px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax EC3830LK     </td>
            <td>Good condition.  Dent on large tube and IT at 22 cm and 46 cm                                                                                                                             </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax FS34A</td>
            <td>w/case                                                                                  </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<p> <span style="font-size: medium"><strong>Sigmoidoscope</strong></span></p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="557" style="width: 557px; height: 30px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Welch Allyn FX-100</td>
            <td>Very good condition, 13 broken fibers.                                                         </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>

</table>
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="557" style="width: 557px; height: 43px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td>Pentax ES3831K   </td>
            <td>Excellent cosmetic and working condition.  Slight dent on large tube</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
<p> </p><br /><br /><div class="emailfooter">Thank you,<br />

<br />
Our Company<br />
www.our Site.com<br />
Name<br />
Phone: ############<br />
Fax:   ###########<br />
<br />
<br />
<img src="http://www.medequipserv.com/images/mesNoEmailLogo.gif"><br />
<br />
<br />
--<br />
If you wish to unsubscribe please visit:<br />
<a href="http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=LR5TDABUBE0NAUReVlY%3D" >this link</a><br />

<br />
To update your preferences please visit:<br />
<a href="http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=LR5TDABUA00NAUReVlY%3D" >this link</a><br />
<br />
To this email to a friend please visit:<br />
<a href="http://www.oursite.com/lists/lt.php?id=LR5TDABUAk0NAUReVlY%3D" >this link</a><br />
--<br />
<br />
As our promise to you, our customer. We will never share, sell, or in anyway solicit your email address to other companies. We care as much about your privacy as you do.<br />
<br />
<img src="http://www.medequipserv.com/lists/ut.php?u=be57cdeb4e371f2edfec9a3b3b608b78&m=81" width="1" height="1" border="0"></div><br />
    <style type="text/css"><!--
.poweredphplist {font-family: arial, verdana, sans-serif;font-size : 10px; font-variant: small-caps; font-weight : normal; padding: 2px; padding-left:20px;}
a:link.poweredphplist,
a:active.poweredphplist,
a:visited.poweredphplist  {font-family: Arial, verdana, sans-serif; font-size : 10px; font-variant: small-caps; font-weight : normal; color : #666666; text-align : center; text-decoration : none; padding: 2px;}
a:hover.poweredphplist {color : #7D7B7B;}
//--></style>
    <span class="poweredphplist">powered by <a href="http://www.phplist.com" class="poweredphplist" target="_blank">phplist</a> v 2.10.10, © <a href="http://www.medequipserv.com/lists/lt.php?id=LR5TDABUAU0NAUReVlY%3D"  target="_blank" class="poweredphplist">tincan ltd</a></span></body></html>



--b1_97212639a7abacdab4284d0c2511b705--
```
I will leave the links to the photos so that they show. If there is something in here that should not be (aka personal), please ignore and remove it. The links should be broken since I change the site name.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Hey, sorry for the wait.

Okay, the alignment in the tables is off because you're using

```

```
 to space out the tables where blank...

To fix this you need to do the following for each table where   is used to space out the layout(I chose a table at random, because it seemed off)
Change:

```
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td> Olympus CF-1T20L</td>
            <td> [b]                                                                                                                                      [/b]</td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
```
to


```
<table border="1" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" width="558" style="width: 558px; height: 23px">
    <tbody>
        <tr>
            <td [b]style="width:150px;"[/b]> Olympus CF-1T20L</td>
            <td> </td>
        </tr>
    </tbody>
</table>
```
Avoid ever using spaces to define the layout of your page, use set widths and you'll have less trouble in future.

Basically the problem comes because the browser sees a row of  s as a word, and as such it doesn't split that word.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Ok, the thing is that we made this layout in the phplist interface and it sent out wrong. How can I get phplist to send this correctly?

EDIT: Well I feel dumb now. Turns out the person who made the email made each item it's own table and not one table per section. This has made it all much nicer now, just had to take sometime to teach them how to get it done. Still need help with the original error though.


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 2 Phplist Problems*

Well, I finally figured out what was generating the error. Turns out it was an image link in the footer, and when we removed it (for a new design) all errors went away. Thank you for your help and patience!


----------

